# How to mix decoys?



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

This next spring we will be running a spread with about 150 ghg full bodies and shells and 300 or so sillosocks. I was wondering if you should just put the ghg decs around the blinds and socks down the rest of the spread or mix the whole spread? Was wondering if anyone had any advice from past experience or any help would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

it doesn't matter


----------



## Geez n Quackers (Oct 24, 2007)

Ultimately it may not matter much how you mix them. But having a plan or purpose can never hurt. That said, in my own opinion, fullbodies are the most realistic spread you can set given that it has some type of movement. But I subscribe to the weakest link theory. That is to say that the fullbody decoy is no better than the weakest link in your spread. When it comes to realism in the mixed spread, that is the sock decoy. And let me preface that I prefer socks in most scenarios. They are more practical. Just not as realistic. So for me, if I'm going to take the time to set any fullbodies, they are all going to be fullbodies.

But to answer your question, when I deviate from my own preferenc and utilize a mixed set, I do the opposite of many that believe the most realistic decoys should be in the killhole. I pack my socks tightly to the upwind side or the killhole area where live snows would typically be bunched at the front of the feeding edge. I use my fullbodies scattered out in fingers downwind. My theory is that incoming birds have more opportunity to study the decoys downwind as they approach over them. And that since the decoys are scattered farther apart, the detail of the individual decoy can have more impact. I think the more tightly bunched the decoys are, the more incomng birds pay attention to the action of the group and the less impotant the realism is of the individual decoy. Thus the socks at the upwind edge.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

pretty much what GeeznQuackers said. I haven't mixed decoys in quite a few years but have hunted with guys that run their shells/ fullbodies on the downwind edge spaced apart and then as the spread goes upwind,they use all sock decoys packed fairly tight. Worked very well and from a distance it looks like the mass is moving and a few birds are straggling behind.

Alex


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I also agree with the above. my FBs at the front 1/2 of the spread my shells on the back 1/2.


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the info! I've always put the full bodies around the blinds and socks down the spread but I'll probably switch that around and see how she works! Thanks


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Snow geese usually work to the front of the spread instead of the back like canadas do. I would put my best decoys where the snows are looking to land, since this is where their attention will be focused.


----------

